# Microsoft Antispyware “Ignores” Claria adware



## MicroBell

*Microsoft Antispyware “Ignores” Claria adware*

*Will Microsoft trash their own Antispyware product before it even comes out of beta???

You BET!*


Microsoft Antispyware still detects Claria’s/Gator's adware but the recommended action is now set to *Ignore*. This calls into question this product and the thinking behind it if Microsoft caves to future adware/spyware makers requests to be delisted from their database, partners or buys these companys, or has their adware/spyware reclassifyed as to confuse the user of the adware/spyware's true intent. 

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,13793423


My point here is quite simple. Since MS tags this as *"Ignore"* in it's scan...most users will do just that. This means there is adware/spyware on the system....thats *NOT* being removed by this antispyware product. There's a "WitchHunt" forming accross the net were security analyst may ask user's to remove Microsofts Antispyware program as it can no longer be trusted.

Remember the "Outrage" from users when Lavasofts AdawareSE removed WhenU from their data base? (it has since been added back) You could see it again in the near future!

In a closely related story..MS is trying to buy Claria/Gator.....

(Makes sense now...why they reclassifyed it)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/06/30/t...en=4c4e838162c9f3d9&ei=5099&partner=TOPIXNEWS

Anyhow...this is the same deal that *"Aluria Software"* did when they partnered with *"WhenU"* awhile back. I..along with many other analysts and security experts accross the net that deal in removing this crap from users PC..now recommened the removal of the "Aluria Antispyware" products. 

What good is an Antispyware product..thats in "Coohoots" with adware/spyware makers and does a poor job of listing or removing this adware/spyware *IF* they list it at all??  Microsoft still has time to reverse it's ethically challenged path but as of yet...there has been no progress.

There is one bright spot to this story though. There seams to be some "Conflict" within the Microsoft internal family on this issue. Maybe they can make the $$$$$$ hounds within MS ...wake up before it's too late and avoid this major mistake!

Their is quite a few antispyware products..that do the job without assocations with adware/spyware makers.

*LavaSofts AdawareSE
SpyBot Search and Destroy
SunBelts CounterSpy
PestPatrol
Webroot Spy Sweeper*

EDIT::: ScreenShot of MS Antispyware with latest database installed..


----------



## tetonbob

Strike 3...MSAS is out for me....I had only been using it as a testing tool, and was not convinced of it's efficacy, due to many FPs, and due to it's annoying pop up windows on startup, which never seemed to remember my choices for Allow or Block.

Those are minor compared to this OUTRAGE! Hopefully the wiser heads will prevail in the internal arguments which seem to be going on at M$.

Thanks for the info, Dave. I had recently heard MS was looking to buy an adware company....but Gator? Jeez!


----------



## Guest

amazing what kind of a game going on out there. A brand new dell out of box comes with a spyware. MSAS doesn't detect stuff... It might be the new fashion : certain brand comps come with certain spywares, certain antispyware softwares wouldn't detect certain spywares.. Maybe we should get used to this.... 

Life is a strange place...


----------



## Wozer

from my experience, Pest Patrol sucks, SUCKS, *SUCKS!!!*


----------



## MicroBell

UPDATE::: 7/9/2005

This hunk of junk Antispyware product is now ignoring more spyware on the scans.

Microsofts Antispyware Product...now sets the following adware/spyware to (action) *ignor*...which means it will leave it on the PC.

*180Solutions 
WhenU
New.net, 
eZula.TopText 
Webhancer * 

Because of this latest move from Microsoft..I will advise any user that uses this product to get rid of it. If it's bypassing and not removing adware/spyware it's of no use to the consumer.


----------



## godspeeed

Here is Microsofts answer.


----------



## MicroBell

godspeeed said:


> Here is Microsofts answer.


Thanks godspeeed. I knew they posted an answer...but the answer is still "hogwash". This product will still be recommend for removal by myself and other security experts out there. It doesn't matter WHY they downgraded it...it matters that they did!

For those of us that battle this adware/spyware every day and know how these products work, what data they collect, were it is sent....ect It won't matter to that poor user that can't track down were the popups are generating from...if Microsofts AntiSpyware Product...won't flag it as bad.

IMO..this was a bad move by MS..and it will show once they try and release the product to the public once the beta is done.


----------



## jgvernonco

I thin that MS Antispyware can now be classified as a "rogue" program and put out of it's misery everywhere that it is found.


----------



## tetonbob

That's a great idea, jg! Has anyone submitted it yet to Eric?

Maybe that will get the mighty's attention.


----------



## MicroBell

UPDATE::::

While I Agree the MS product should NOT be used to remove spyware/adware anymore...MS heard the people screaming about buying an adware company.

*Microsoft/Claria Deal goes BUST!*

http://www.clickz.com/news/article.php/3519521


IMO though...it's too late to save the REP of MS. Since their delisting of this adware and the others I mentioned go unchanged..so does my opinion of the MS product.


----------



## Guest

isnt windows a spyware itself anyway ? can't or doesn't microsoft collect any personal information ? do they need spyware company technologies ?


----------



## BMR777

Does anyone know how the program's Real Time Protection treats Claria and the other "Ignore" entries when they try to install? Does it still have the "red scary block box" or the "equally annoying blue box with no info" pop up? Or does it just let it install?

BMR777


----------



## POADB

Who cares BMR777 - if you have it - uninstall it.. 

Microsoft AntiSpyware - it’s rogueware (or known to be rogueware in the past) and we highly recommend that you uninstall it. Rogue/Suspect means that these products are of unknown, questionable, or dubious value as anti-spyware protection.


----------



## dj913

I would still be curious with BMR777's question, if it will ask or block it or do nothing. What are some other programs that have real-time protection?


----------



## POADB

djw2009913 said:


> I would still be curious with BMR777's question, if it will ask or block it or do nothing. What are some other programs that have real-time protection?


My setup 
Nod32 AV
Zone Alarm Firewall
Adaware SE
SpyBot Search & Destroy with TeaTimer enabled
SpywareBlaster
SpywareGuard

I've been doing very well.


----------



## dj913

Oh yeah Tea-Timer i will enable that and check out those programs. Thanks


----------



## skate_punk_21

POADB said:


> Who cares BMR777 - if you have it - uninstall it..
> 
> Microsoft AntiSpyware - it’s rogueware (or known to be rogueware in the past) and we highly recommend that you uninstall it. Rogue/Suspect means that these products are of unknown, questionable, or dubious value as anti-spyware protection.


LMFAO!! I've heard that speech before... :wink:


----------



## Resolution

I thought I would revive this thread to ask a question. Has there been anymore reports of MS Antispyware ignoring other spyware? I purposely downloaded 180solutions, Comet Cursor, Virtual Bouncer (products that were reportedly set to ignore), and the latest version of the program recommended to remove or quarantine the items, however, I noticed Claria products and Whenu/SaveNow are still recommended as Ignore.


----------



## POADB

Thats because M$ tried to buy Claria.


----------



## MicroBell

Resolution,

As far as I know..No...but I'm not sure when the last test was done. Anyway..the only programs out of what you posted that I know MS was set to "Ignore" was 180. As MS makes "Deals" with these spyware/adware makers there's no doubt from time to time the database will change to reflect this.

The main point being...MS is willing to change the classification of adware/spyware in an effort to favor adware/spyware vendors which makes this product an untrustworthy scanner to remove and prevent adware/spyware from getting on the system or removing it when it does.

There's many other programs that are a better choice for protecting yourself then this product.


----------



## Resolution

I agree with you, however I downloaded the 180 search assistant, and it recommended that it be removed. Perhaps there is another varient 180solutions to which you speak of, since there is one version of Whenu which it recommends to be quarantined, while another version it recommends you Ignore.

What I find amazing in all of this is how Microsoft can get away with spitting in all of our faces, and then suffer no real loss from it. I really don't think this controversy has received enough attention.


----------



## POADB

The very reason that hijackers such as New.Net are set to 'ignore' is the very reason we call this progam a dubious form on anyti-spyware protection.

The image you have provided supports our case. To the untrained eye, who would know to set those options to 'Remove'?????


----------

